# ATI Tool crashes when I change any setting and 3D Window stuttering.



## Quanta (Dec 16, 2004)

*ATI Tool crashes when I change any setting. Also 3D Window stuttering.*

Hello guys,

I'm having problems with ATI Tool under windows XP SP2. If I run the program and change any setting (like memory or core clock speed) and then quit the program, Windows reports an error "ATITOOL.exe has detected a problem an needs to be closed", and after that a similar error window appears but for DrWatson32. If you open the program but don't change anything you can quit without any errors.

I've only have this machine for about a month, the first week I was running Windows 2000 SP4 and ATI tool worked without any errors. I formatted and installed Windows XP SP2 last week and it wasn't until now that I tested ATI Tool.

I'm using DX9c, Windows XP Professional SP2, 4.11 Catalyst drivers and Ati Tool 0.22

Another interesting fact is that under Windows XP, the 3D Window of ATI tool (the rotating box) shows some stuttering in the box rotation every second or so, and that didn't happened under Windows 2000. I haven't noticed this sttutering when playing a real game, but I can say that under W2K the box rotation was smooth.

Please post any comments or advice.

Thanks...Quanta

-------------------------
Athlon 64 2800+ @ Stock speed 
Chaintech VNF3-250 7/29 bios 
512Mb Corsair Value Select PC3200 
Gecube Radeon 9600 PRO 128 Mb 
NEC 3500A DVD Burner Black 
NEXTtec202 Case with 400W PSU (Black & Silver) 
80 GB Maxtor DiamondMax740 HD (from old rig) 
Samsung 19" 900P CRT Monitor (From old rig) 
SB Live Value! with KX Driver for ASIO support (From old rig) 
MS Natural Keyboard and Intellimouse Explorer (From old rig)


----------



## Carlito_Br (Dec 25, 2004)

I have exactly the same problem. I didn't have that problem before. After formatting atitool started to behave strangely. i use atitool 0.22, win sp1, catalyst 4.9 and directx 9c. Tonight i'm trying it with catalyst 4.12.


----------



## Carlito_Br (Dec 25, 2004)

Nothing changed. Does anyone have an idea what might be the problem?


----------



## Drimbrull (Jan 13, 2005)

Just gonna bump this as I have a similar problem.

It seems that when I use ati tool after unlocking the addiional 4 pipes on my x800 pro vivo (and flashing to xt pe) atitool seems to be behaving most oddly.

I now get quite large stutters in the 3d window (always had minor ones before but these are WAY noticable) - and it seems that when I try to exit the program I get some ati error (didn't see if it was driver or ati tool, will add that shortly if it does it again) - oh, and this makes the output from my card to either cease, or just not be recognised by my monitor.

I need to re-boot the machine (after using the button to power off) and everything is fine again.

Odd isnt it. Thoughts?


----------



## Quanta (Jan 13, 2005)

*Solved the error but not the stuttering*

Hello Guys,

Last week I installed the latest beta of ATITool and at least that solved the problem of the ATI error when you exit Atitool, so right now I can use the program without trouble.

However the 3D Window stuttering is still there, exactly as it was with the 0.22 version.

Also, I upgraded to the 4.12 Cats a couple of days ago, they run fine with halflife, but the stuttering of the ATItool's 3D window is still there.

BTW... the new version is pretty good.

I'll be upgrading to a 9800 PRO in about two weeks, I'll let you know how ATItool behaves with that new card.

Cheers

Quanta


----------



## PoPeS (Jan 17, 2005)

*SAME PROBLEM,many tries but still not solved*

Hi guys,my first message on this forum!!

OK
I've got the same problem as above:
th 3d window on ati tool (latest version 0023) seems to stutter when i launch scan for artifacts.
As i move the mouse,the pointer jump from a place to another,sometimes it's just smooth,some others neither in smooth way...just appear and disappear,after i launch ati tool,the whole system seems to slower down...

Here it is:

P4 2.5 giga
2x512 Mb Geil Pc2700
DFI Lanparty 865pe mobo
ati 9800 pro 128/256bit (r350 core i think..or its just what the bios says)
1x 120 giga maxtor primary
2x 160 giga maxtor sata in stripeing
pioneer A107 dvd rom
Enermax 350 watt PSU eg365-ax
WIN XP sp1 / Win 2k SP4 DUAL BOOT

Hoping to help all the people with the same problem i'll explain how it came out and what i ALREADY tried to solve:

I bought the video card on an ebay auction,second hand but 5 months old.
First i had another mobo : asus p4s8x,a-lot-talked-about-for-problems one indeed  
Note that i NEVER had problems with this board,along with the old video card (asus Geforce4200 ti 128 mb agp 4x).
Mounted the ati inside,i first tried to simply install it in windows (both boots),without formatting.

Resultsoore performances all the way...stuttering...bad recognize by the OS or very slow....O my God...what the?!?!?

So i did a fresh installation WITH formatting the drives,installed Win 2k on partition c:,installed then win XP on partition d: (same drive,the 120) so to activate dual boot normally.
Note that:

1)  as i first installed Win2k i DID try to launch ati tool and..it worked!!! (directx 9c,catalyst 4.12,norton antivirus 2003 and outpost firewall pro running underground).No stuttering and fluid mouse moves.

2) As soon as i mounted win XP i tried ati tool (with the same config of above) and the problems there WASN'T........so.....is it all ok? I can surf web,play games,make music with my personal as usual? Yes i did it and after a little time.....NO!!!!    

3)I launched win2k  rebooting from Xp and tried ati tool just for curiosity ((((( The damn 3d window its stuttering again (((( ..... BACK TO WIN XP AND THE PROBLEM COMES OUT THERE TOO :O 

So?

4) Some(f***er)one told me:"Its the asus mobo,it HAS problems with r350 core and so",
just NOT to think the man on ebay sold me a failured video card i swittched to DFI lan party 865,that IS a kicking ass Mobo.

5)NOW REPEAT POINTS FROM 1) to 3) to know what happened with my brand new DFI....i'm SO disappointed....   


Stuttering is there again and it seems to affect all 3d related application,not the only ati tool,but for example when i play Enemy Territory on line i've got tremendous lag absolutely NOT normal(with many servers and configs),half life2 seems to run but i feel some lag there too...you know its not an online game so its faster himself (i think?).

CONCLUSIONS:
The fact that the problem is affecting my pc with 2 differents Mother boards,in the same exact way let me think its a strictly video card related problem...or some kinda power related one.
I tried many drivers (including a full system purging and reinstalling as i read on 

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33738545&page=1

A VERY GOOD LINK),but no results, or some similar to those described in the previous posts.

I thought maybe its my power supply that doesn't like the ati's need for power,read here for some specs : 
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/ati-powercons_8.html

Is IT POSSIBLE that a 350 watt power supply (of a good brand as i think the enermax is) doesn't meet the requirements? Note that i have 3 hdd and a 3 fans in the case.

ANYWAY i'm going to do the following:
i'll disconnect all drives and mount an old 40 giga maxtor,format it and fresh install win xp sp1 with:
NO internet connection,
NO windows automatic updates,
catalyst 4.12,directx 9.c,ATI TOOL 0023 and do lot of 3d appz tries.
I don't know why but i think that it will run no problems because...i don't know...but i feel there is kinda problem with dual boot...or some internet crap as spybots or viruses.

The fact that some others of u have the same problems,with different kind of boards (not the lonely 9800) make me think i did not buy a failured one on ebay...so....
KEEP ON READ ME OR GIVE ME THE SOLUTION 
eheheheh

Cheers! 

PoPes


----------



## PoPeS (Jan 17, 2005)

PS: Is it possible that the first owner of the 9800 just did some wrong trick with frequencies or memory timings,generating this problem? Is there a way to check bios or flash it to the factory settings?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 17, 2005)

I am having similar issues with my GA-8IG1000MK(865G) I had them with my 9600AIW and assumed it was my card. I now have a 9800Pro and have the exact same symptoms I have also tryed clean installs different drivers and setups and have a new MoBo on the way.I hope you find out what it is and I hope MY new MoBo solves mine.


----------



## Quanta (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I'd like to mention that unlike Popes, when I was using Win2K I didn't have the 3D Window stuttering problem. The problem appeared after I reformated the drive and installed WinXP SP2.

Cheers.

Quanta


----------



## PoPeS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Seems Like Solved!!!!*

        


Guys sometimes the solution is more silly then we can think....

Uninstalled Logitech mx 510 drivers...no more fucking stuttering...that's all...

I hope this will be helpfull for u all.
Cheers!

PoPeS

PS
Enemy territory still lags but i think it is firewall problem at this time!


----------



## Quanta (Jan 18, 2005)

Uhm..... Guess I'll try uninstalling the Logitech Wingman drivers for my Rumblepad, who knows!!


----------



## PoPeS (Jan 19, 2005)

Any news? I'd like to know if u got out of troubles...

Cheers 
PoPeS


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 19, 2005)

well Im still waiting for my new MoBo as I have tried EVERYTHING for mine you name it I,ve done it, tho you did make me think about my MS Intellipoint Mouse drivers HMMM


----------



## Quanta (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I won't be able to report progress since yesterday closed the auction for my 9600 PRO and it got sold, thus I'll be shipping it today and that means that my new computer will be on timeout until the new 9800 PRO arrives Jan 28th.   

So it's back to the old PIII for a few days.

Cheers.

Quanta


----------



## PoPeS (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL guys that's crazy....it's not the mouse drivers that do disasters but the damn Cursor XP....
Uninstalled Cursor XP and re installed mouse drivers...everything goes OK 

Cheers
PoPeS


----------



## PoPeS (Jan 20, 2005)

PS i discovered some Trojan running in background blocked by the firewall,thus the lags in Enemy Territory and an overall slow connection...Highjackthis was very helpfull in this because nor Spybot neither AdAware could find them


----------



## Quanta (Feb 9, 2005)

*It's here!*

Hello Guys!!

Just wanted to let you know that my ATI 9800 PRO arrived last week and it works great. There's no stuttering in the 3D window of ATItool so my verdict is that my previous card (Gecube 9600 PRO) sucked !!   

The downside is that my 9800 PRO is very very hot, in fact the "artifact detector" of ATItool was detecting artifacts after 5 minutes (at stock speed 380/340). I bought the card on eBay, used but in "like new condition", it's an OEM built by ATI 9800 PRO. The heatsink-fan that came with the card is not the original one that comes with the card (the parallelepiped-shaped one), instead it has the HSF that comes with the ALL-in-Wonder series (the one with the cut-out corner), so it's probable that the HSF is not properlly installed and thus the artifacts detected by ATItool. I must say that I haven't noticed artifacts on games or 3Dmark.

Anyway, I had to experiment a bit with the fans on my case. I bought an additional 80mm fan and placed it beside the card, blowing air directly at the HSF. I also placed an small CPU fan that I had lying around blowing air to the backside of the card. With that the temps inside the case dropped down to normal and ATItool is not detecting artifacts anymore (ran artifact detector for 35 minutes with no artifacts).

I ordered an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer and it will be arriving to my sister's house in Miami tomorrow, and a friend of mine whose currently there will bring it to Venezuela on Sunday. I hope the Silencer will solve the temp problems and also allow me to overclock it a bit. Maybe I got lucky and the card has a R360 Core, which paired with the Samsung 2.8ns it has would make it flashable to XT.   

See ya

Quanta


----------

